# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Iran Testo Enanthate - Naposim Fake or Real

## ytinu

What you think about iran enanthate 250mg and naposim ...fake or real ... thanks  :1laugh:

----------


## jelly

Iranian stuff is good to go bro! I've got the same stuff. Great stuff.

----------


## widowmaker2

good to go!!

----------


## hothat

Your Naposim is fake.
Compare withe these old ones and the completely new one.
Terapia and Ranbaxy have consolidated to Terapia|Ranybaxy.

old real and fake comparison: B is real, A is fake

----------


## hothat

Terapia|Ranbaxy

----------


## ytinu

you told that it is old comparetion ...I remember that old comparetion of primobolans..old compairetions can be not true....please advice on dbol ...is it fake or realy .

----------


## widowmaker2

i still think your good to go..only one way to find out...

----------


## levityone

its all real, fakes are usually obvious, but like dude above me says, only 1 way to find out.

----------


## Phate

> its all real, *fakes are usually obvious*, but like dude above me says, only 1 way to find out.


if a fake was obvious, then no one would buy it and there would be no point in faking it, some fakes i've seen are IDENTICAL to the real product in every single way, it just depends on how much time and effort someone puts into copying and details

----------


## hothat

The naps from threadstarter here are 100% fake.
It is produced in bulgaria where many fakes come from.Also fake of iranian Testo is produced there.Many reputable sources switched over to these fakes because they are much cheaper than the real legit products.Much more win of course. d
You seem not to be updated here.Although this is known since a longer period of time now.

Look at the tabs.The 3 green waves at the box in front of "Terapia".
The blister.Check the exp. date.Compare.
There 2-3 more small mistakes.
And if you don't believe.Email Terapia!
With google you will find contact adress very fast.  :Wink:

----------


## hothat

> if a fake was obvious, then no one would buy it and there would be no point in faking it, some fakes i've seen are IDENTICAL to the real product in every single way, it just depends on how much time and effort someone puts into copying and details
> Reply With Quote


That's the point.

----------

